# i just cant shoot sideways!..



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Right...

I shoot... with the catapult vertical...forks UP...

But with all the hype of the sideshooters...the accuracy shooters using sideshooting catapults...and such.... ive tried to use this style.. to no avail...

Ive tried that much... i even got a hold of bill hays HTS... the 'ultimate sideshooter' ... to see if that could bring me on....

Ive shot... and shot... aimed... and changed... everything... every combination...

And i cant hit ANYTHING side on...

Turn the HTS vertical... and BAM!... i hit the target....

It just seems im never going to be a sideshooting kinda' guy! ....

For me... it seems...

The only way is UP  ...

Cheers.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, neither can I. It just doesn't feel natural to me. Plus it seems to make the ammo want to curve drammatically to the left (probably bacause I like to flip it). To each his own, I suppose.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

If it works, it works. I find I can aim and do better instinct shooting. Without qualified instructors, you just have to figure out what works for you.


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

I was like that for my first 6 months. Then I tried sideways one day, and BAM! I couldn't miss! I don't know what happened, but my style just changed.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Everyone is different. Some prefer a full sideways hold, some prefer a 45 degree cant, some prefer forks up. Whatever works for you is fine. Hitting your target consistently is really all that matters. You seem to be doing well cutting cards, so don't try to fix what apparently ain't broke!!! :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

When it comes to shooting I guess I'm a pragmatist. If it works for you then its the right way.  I can't shoot accurately with the forks vertical if my life depended on it.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Thats funny because I cant shoot with the forks up


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That's me I can't see how people shoot forks up that's how my dad shot he did a little flip thing he had a oleander fork that he was deadly with he always told me to stay away from oleander because of how poisoness it is.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

If you can shoot one way you can shoot the other with practice. If your accuracy is not there you are making some kind of error in form. Would need to see details of your shooting to see what the problem is. Stay with it and figure it out.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

I find it interesting the amount of variation each of us has...

From holding the frame....position of the forks...hold of the pouch... point of aim and so on...

I think i have gave the sideshooting a good shot...

Like charles said...

why fix something that aint seemingly broke...

I just wanted to give it a go... something else i can say 'ive tried' ...

Think ill stick to the way im used to.... safer for all that way  ...

Cheers guys...


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Well I can't shoot any other way but sideways

Stick you what works best for you,if it aint broke it doesn't need fixing


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

whatever your most comfortable with is what you use,everyones different.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey shoot however you feel comfortable. I shoot sideways and aim with the bands themselves. I am by no means the greatest shooter ... but I do pretty well that style.

That being said when I shoot with the forks up I dont really have an aiming method .. so I end up shooting "instinctively" (i hate that term).


----------



## Ole Man Dan (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm one of those guys who grew up shooting OTT. Instinctitive.

I grew up shooting at beer bottles and cans. Up close at first, then later on I could do longer shots.

Hand eye coordination...

I think of it like shooting a shotgun W/O a front bead.

When I shoot TTF and sideways, I tend to overthink what I'm doing and miss.

I'll blame my Grandfather... He taught me to shoot a single stick slingshot.

You've got problems if you shoot TTF with the single stick. 

Even with a bow, I always shot faster W/O sights at unknown yardage.


----------

